# Moving Pins...



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, so i have been struggling with this for about an hour now, and i thought i would see if anyone has some good advice for moving pins in CE2 plugs (at the fuseblock).
Ive been trying to slide a bobby pin down the wire side of the pin on either side of the wire, trying to free up the two little fins that keep it locked in place... To no avail. Is there an easier way? Do i slide the bobby pin in the wire side or the fuseblock side? and which way does the wire slide out? 
I have resorted to cutting connectors open and sliding the pins out, but i know it can be done with a bobby pin, ive seen it done.
Any advice would help before i end up cutting a finger off with my pocket knife


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Moving Pins... (RipCity Euros)*

Okay, so i just ended up cutting some out...

...So i can plug them into certain pin slots in the CE2 plug...

...So i can solder my engine harness into it, but i still need move some more pins.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Moving Pins... (RipCity Euros)*

These work great when you get the hang of them and are well worth it. Mine have already paid for themselves eleventy times over







I am sure that $400 german kit works better, but...
http://www.eagleday.com/miscellaneous.html 

Pic from link above:


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Moving Pins... (sdezego)*

Yeah, i contemplated buying the tool, but ive only got a couple more days on spring break where im in the same town as my project car, and i dont want to have to wait for shipping. Plus im pretty broke








I just want to get this shizz running


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Moving Pins... (RipCity Euros)*

I used a paper clip for the longest time, then I used the above ones. I finally got the real VW one and it's money.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

paper clip and pulling hard on the wire pigtail, ~95% success rate.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

Okay, this may be hard to explain but ive got a quick question...
Im trying to confirm that you stick the paper clip in on the two sides of the wire, not the top and bottom of it. By "the two sides" i mean like left and right of the wire when holding the CE2 plug in standard position with pin #1 at top left and #12 (in my case) at bottom right. Then you pull it out on the same side you put the paper clip in (wire side not fuseblock side)?
This is what i have been trying to do with a bobby pin, but it hasnt really worked, ill try with a paper clip.
Thanks guys


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Paper clip or hard wire sticks into the harness end the opposite side the wire sticks into. IE if your pulling wires from a fuse box harness end you'd stick the paper clip into the side that would fit into the fuse box.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

Okay, yeah i figured that out right before you posted, but thanks for doing me the solid.
I disected a couple plugs and saw that there is basically no way to release the pin from the wire side. And that if you are going to use a bobby pin, make it look like this with the tips even and the edges bent out, then in:

First i was trying like this, which didnt work worth a damn









But this worked, just holding the plug, gently pulling the wire while wiggling the bobby pin:

Sorry for the bad cell phone pics, but hopefully it will help someone down the road, i didnt find much when searching...
And the bucket for good measure, she needs a color sand









-Ross


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

Yep same deal as your bobby pin but with a paper clip.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

ive used 2 bobby pins and 2 hands lol sort of a pita but it worked out well.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fourthchirpin)*

The pin tool kit from ecstuning.com is a really good one for the price. But I all ready bought the dealer ones. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (simon-says)*

I use Snap-On/Blue-Point GA500A extractor tool for everything.








edit: And it's only $20usd.


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_I use Snap-On/Blue-Point GA500A extractor tool for everything.








edit: And it's only $20usd.


You should get this one. I'm sure it will come in quite handy down the road, plus I can borrow it for my project.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (George)*


_Quote, originally posted by *George* »_

You should get this one. I'm sure it will come in quite handy down the road, plus I can borrow it for my project.









My bobby pin is superior


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

Stahlwille pin extractors are the THE BEST hands down. Pricey yes.
About $65 per tool. If you use these every day in the field they are worth every penny and also have a lifetime warranty. AST sells the stahwille ones so they can easily be had on line or from your Mac/Snap-on tool guy.


----------



## VWDOC2000 (Apr 28, 2008)

it maybe due to the fact I am a big boy and love gravy. But I have like 13-16 tensioner pins in the top of my tool box (just cleaned at christmas) but I like to take them to the grinder and flatten the ends up. Plus the got the little holder for you to get a good grip on then. Good luck.


----------

